# On-demand 3D printing



## amhodge (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi all.

Does anyone know of a China based on-demand 3D printing service for low volume (including single item), lower resolution and relatively basic 3D print jobs?

I'm looking for an inexpensive way to get some models printed and delivered. 

Many thanks in advance for any information!

AH.


----------

